# Massachusetts town weighs nation's 1st tobacco ban



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

News from The Associated Press

Glad it aint florida, I gotta have my Grizzy!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Awww, the Nanny Government at its best. And always the same argument; Do it for the children, If it only saves one child's life....boo hoo, let's hug. None of their business. 

I've increasingly been having these conversations with my students. When I'm done I ask the same question; Is it the government's business what you eat or drink, or what you do in the privacy of your own home as long as you're not hurting anyone else? The answer is a resounding "NO". 

I also had the opportunity to speak to the civics class on a discussion they were having regarding the differences between Democrats and Republicans. I told them both sides were bad, and the difficulties our country is experiencing is due to extremes on both sides, and that what we need are moderates on both sides, willing to work together for the good of our country. It was good to see a whole bunch of heads nodding in agreement. 

Interesting part is none of them knew where they landed in political philosophy, so I suggested the teacher have her class take a Political Compass Test, which she had never heard of, so I drew a chart on how it worked. The next day I went into class and they had all taken the test online and then marked on the board where they were.

Good news; the class turned out to be full of moderates, on the left/right/authoritarian/libertarian with only a couple of students that were extremes to one side or the other. And I mean a REALLY nice mix, a terrific balance. I think they're getting it, and we might be okay. Unless the progressive colleges get hold of them and ruin it all completely. Our elected officials might learn something from our teenagers.

Middle Age Overweight Security Guard Wins Again!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My man, you are WAY MORE TO ME than a security guard. Brother, teacher, advisor, and FRIEND.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

*Swedberg, the town health agent, said the Board of Health hopes that if it enacts the regulation, loyal customers will support local businesses by buying more nontobacco products. And she thinks stores could see another benefit: "For people who are trying to quit, it could be a better place for them to shop, because they wouldn't be confronted with tobacco."*

IDIOTS

I mean .. .what planet are these people from?

I quit smoking 24 years ago, and hate being around cigarette smoke, but I sure as hell am NOT going to deny someone else's privilege to light up, OR to buy their tobacco related products. Last I heard, we were still a Constitutional Republic.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

This is about control, nothing else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon Man!
This cannot be for real? Who elects these idiots and even if they get elected who doesn't stand up and slap the shit out of them? 
God Save this Great Republic.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Outlaw tobacco. 

Legalize marijuana.

Next political debate please.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Awww, the Nanny Government at its best. And always the same argument; Do it for the children, If it only saves one child's life....boo hoo, let's hug. None of their business.
> 
> I've increasingly been having these conversations with my students. When I'm done I ask the same question; Is it the government's business what you eat or drink, or what you do in the privacy of your own home as long as you're not hurting anyone else?


Do you feel the same way about kids and crack? Same thing...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Do you feel the same way about kids and crack? Same thing...


Actually no, it's not even in the same arena. Now that we have the parroted arguments out of the way, are there any valid arguments?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Do you feel the same way about kids and crack? Same thing...


peartree,
That's one of the stupid liberal arguments that is ridiculous.

For example, Gun "Control". The libs cry..."So you think everyone needs a nuclear bomb?"

I expect more out of you. Quit being ignorant.
Thanks


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Do you feel the same way about kids and crack? Same thing...


Straw man argument PT. Couldn't dignify the statement with an answer.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Deebo said:


> My man, you are WAY MORE TO ME than a security guard. Brother, teacher, advisor, and FRIEND.


Thanks Deeb's!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As an adult, I know the long term dangers of tobacco. I have personally diagnosed a number of oral cancers or suspected it and sent the patient for a biopsy. Still, I like a good cigar. Is this freedom? If I do something I know can harm me, its on me. Remember: life is a game in which no one gets out alive. As my Aunt said on her death bed (lung cancer), she said" I know smoking did it. But if I had it to do over, I would do it again. I liked smoking. Got to die from something." I wonder if the people pushing this are "prochoice" where its ok to kill the unborn but don't smoke because its illegal unless its a joint.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Do you feel the same way about kids and crack? Same thing...


Yes, I feel the same way about kids and crack, but not the way you ask, they should be outlawed.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Yes, I feel the same way about kids and crack, but not the way you ask, they should be outlawed.


Kids or crack?  I'll support either...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From what I gathered, no bacco products can be sold, said nothing of their use. I saw my daughter at U of M this weekend. No bacco use on campus, but, you could walk across the street and be free to use! This gets me, the air quality will be that different from one side of the street to the other? I understand the not wanting folks to start this terrible habit!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bloomberg must be railing, he didn't think of that first.
Funny, that the state where "the Shot heard round the world" is such a wimpy shadow of itself.
Yet there is no one ever overturning the Uber Progressives that keep getting elected there...They must like having a government that will one day, tell them when to wipe their butts!


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

If they try to take my red seal I will get a little sideways. If they need references just ask my wife.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tobacco sales in surrounding areas will skyrocket. 

Instead of buying a pack daily at the local bodega, they will just go to the next town over and buy a pack or two, maybe a carton of smokes. 

Not really accomplishing much other than creating an inconvenience that smokers will eventually accept.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The town of San Rafael, Calif., has passed a ban on smoking that city officials have called the most stringent in the nation. The new ordinance makes it illegal for residents to smoke in their own homes if they share a wall with another dwelling.
California Town Bans Smoking in Condos and Apartments That Share Walls - ABC News
Which is worse banning the sale or banning the smoking in your own places of residence? But then again it's Commiefornia.


----------

